# Adobe Reports Record Revenue for Q1 2017



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 17, 2017)

```
SAN JOSE, Calif.–(<a href="http://www.businesswire.com/" target="_blank">BUSINESS WIRE</a>)–Adobe (Nasdaq:ADBE) today reported financial results for its first quarter fiscal year 2017 ended March 3, 2017.</p>
<p><b>Financial Highlights</b></p>
<ul>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Adobe achieved record quarterly revenue of $1.68 billion in its first quarter of fiscal year 2017.</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Diluted earnings per share was $0.80 on a GAAP-basis, and $0.94 on a non-GAAP basis.</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Digital Media segment revenue was $1.14 billion, with record Creative revenue growing to $942 million.</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Strong Creative Cloud and Document Cloud adoption and retention drove Digital Media Annualized Recurring Revenue (“ARR”) to $4.25 billion exiting the quarter, a quarter-over-quarter increase of $265 million.</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Adobe Marketing Cloud achieved record revenue of $477 million.</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Operating income grew 52 percent and net income grew 57 percent year-over-year on a GAAP-basis; operating income grew 40 percent and net income grew 42 percent year-over-year on a non-GAAP basis.</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Cash flow from operations was a record $730 million, and deferred revenue grew to approximately $2.1 billion.</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">The company repurchased approximately 2.2 million shares during the quarter, returning $238 million of cash to stockholders.</li>
</ul>
<p>A reconciliation between GAAP and non-GAAP results is provided at the end of this press release and on Adobe’s website.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><b>Executive Quotes</b></p>
<p>“Whether you’re a designer, student, enterprise or government agency, reimagining your customer experience has become a critical part of every digital transformation strategy,” said Shantanu Narayen, president and CEO of Adobe. “Adobe’s mission to help our customers design and deliver great experiences has never been more relevant as is reflected in our outstanding Q1 results.”</p>
<p>“Adobe achieved record revenue, profit and cash flow in Q1,” said Mark Garrett, Adobe executive vice president and chief financial officer. “Our solid execution and business momentum combined with strong market tailwinds give us confidence in our ability to continue to deliver strong financial results. We remain bullish about our prospects for the rest of 2017 and beyond.”</p>
<p><b>Adobe to Webcast Earnings Conference Call</b></p>
<p>Adobe will webcast its first quarter fiscal year 2017 earnings conference call today at 2:00 p.m. Pacific Time from its investor relations website: <a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.adobe.com%2FADBE&esheet=51527223&newsitemid=20170316006200&lan=en-US&anchor=www.adobe.com%2FADBE&index=1&md5=bc2386dc58ea34f757cfd6e74c9dfc7c" rel="nofollow">www.adobe.com/ADBE</a>. Earnings documents, including Adobe management’s prepared conference call remarks with slides, financial targets and an investor datasheet are posted to Adobe’s investor relations website in advance of the conference call for reference. A reconciliation between GAAP and non-GAAP earnings results and financial targets is also provided on the website.</p>
<p><b>Forward-Looking Statements Disclosure</b></p>
<p>This press release contains forward-looking statements, including those related to product and technology innovation, relevance of our products to our customers, business and market momentum, revenue, annualized recurring revenue, bookings, earnings per share and operating cash flow, all of which involve risks and uncertainties that could cause actual results to differ materially. Factors that might cause or contribute to such differences include, but are not limited to: failure to develop, market and offer products and services that meet customer requirements, introduction of new products, services and business models by competitors, failure to successfully manage transitions to new business models and markets, uncertainty in economic conditions and the financial markets, fluctuations in subscription renewal rates, complex and unpredictable sales cycles for some enterprise offerings, risks associated with cyber-attacks and information security, potential interruptions or delays in hosted services provided by us or third parties, changes in accounting principles, and failure to realize the anticipated benefits of past or future acquisitions. For a discussion of these and other risks and uncertainties, please refer to Adobe’s Annual Report on Form 10-K for our fiscal year 2016 ended Dec. 2, 2016, and Adobe’s Quarterly Reports on Form 10-Q issued in fiscal year 2017.</p>
<p>The financial information set forth in this press release reflects estimates based on information available at this time. These amounts could differ from actual reported amounts stated in Adobe’s Quarterly Report on Form 10-Q for our quarter ended March 3, 2017, which Adobe expects to file in March 2017.</p>
<p>Adobe assumes no obligation to, and does not currently intend to, update these forward-looking statements.</p>
<p><b>About Adobe Systems Incorporated</b></p>
<p>Adobe is changing the world through digital experiences. For more information, visit <a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.adobe.com&esheet=51527223&newsitemid=20170316006200&lan=en-US&anchor=www.adobe.com&index=2&md5=4c49b0a51fb4970266dbfe4f30766a42" rel="nofollow">www.adobe.com</a>.</p>
<p>– See more at: http://news.adobe.com/press-release/corporate/adobe-reports-record-revenue-3#sthash.UGTl3wX4.dpuf</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 17, 2017)

In many ways they are a monopoly so it comes as no surprise. Apple dropped the ball with the crap they call "photos" which is not a serious tool for photographers and Capture One is really a thethered system aimed at professional studio shooters so Adobe have an open field (I like Lightroom and dislike over complicated Photoshop).


----------



## mdmphoto (Mar 18, 2017)

....my, what a surprise....


----------

